# Parc bébé réglable



## Perlimpimpine (4 Janvier 2023)

Bjr à toutes,

Voilà, en regardant sur des sites de matériels de puériculture, je suis tombée sur des parcs parapluie réglables en hauteur.
L'une d'entre vous en utilise-t-elle un? Si oui, est-ce assez costaud? J'envisageais d'investir dans un parc, venant de débuter un nouveau contrat avec un tout petit bonhomme et ayant une petite qui commence à marcher, je me disais que ça m'aiderait bien pour les moments où je dois poser le bébé deux minutes (pour changer la couche de la petite, aller aux WC...) en toute sécurité.
Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## nounouflo (4 Janvier 2023)

Moi je ne ferai pas l’investissement si c’est juste pour poser le bébé qq minutes pour un change.
vous pouvez mettre le bébé en sécurité dans son lit
En 3 ans d’activité, et avec des enfants de 0 à 3 ans je n’en ai jamais utilis. Je pensais comme vous, donc j´en ai acheté un qui est resté dans le placard depuis….


----------



## Jeyn (4 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour, pour ma part, j ai investi dans un parc bébé en bois pliable réglable en hauteur. Il m à coûté 69 euros et je n en suis pas du tout déçue


----------



## Nanou91 (4 Janvier 2023)

@nounouflo 
C'est là qu'on voit les PMI casse-pieds.
Chez moi il faut obligatoirement un parc pour mettre un enfant en sécurité si besoin. Du coup j'en ai un dans le salon, qui ne sert pas mais il est là.
Et un parc avec niveau réglable aucun intérêt. Car dès que l'enfant qui y est destiné arrive à se lever il faut redescendre le fond du parc au plus bas. Et comme on peut être amené à y mettre un enfant de n'importe quel âge, il faut qu'il reste au plus bas.


----------



## Dilara (4 Janvier 2023)

C'est drôle, car en fonction des régions, les avis changent dans les PMI.
Chez moi par exemple (Lyon) les parcs sont déconseillés, voir même interdit par certaines puer, car, il est vrai qu'il y a des assistantes maternelle qui font mal leur travail, et laissent les enfants dans le parc toute la journée, comme ça elles sont tranquille.
Perlimpimpine, si cet investissement c'est uniquement pour les moments de change de couches, mis à la sieste ... tu peux toujours attacher le bébé dans le transat pendant ces quelques minutes. C'est ce que je fais, et la puer est d'accord avec ce fonctionnement.


----------



## incognito (4 Janvier 2023)

bébé en motricité libre, je ne vais pas l'embêter pour le mettre dans le lit, pas de parc, pas de transat

franchement, les enfants passeraient énormément de temps "confinés" dans un lit, parc, transat sur une journée entre les toilettes de l'assmat, les changes des copains..... 

super pour les jeux : stop, je te prends, tu ne peux plus jouer.... et allez, je te remets, pourquoi ne joues-tu pas maintenant ??? ben, l'enfant attend de voir s'il ne va pas encore être dérangé !!


----------



## Titine15 (4 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour 
J'en ai un en bois sur 2 niveaux mais il est resté au plus bas
Bonne après-midi


----------



## MeliMelo (5 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour, si vous avez un espace assez grand, je vous conseille plutôt un parc xxl au niveau de l'espace jeu toujours ouvert et vous le fermez dans les rares moments où vous voulez que le bébé soit en sécurité, mais comme ça bébé a plus d'espace et peut continuer sa motricité libre. Le mettre dans le lit je ne trouve pas ça pratique, car il faut aller dans la chambre, et j'aime bien que le lit n'ait qu'une seule fonction (dormir). Ou alors un lit parapluie à côté de la table à langer mais qui ne sert que de parc occasionnel.


----------



## nanny mcfee (5 Janvier 2023)

bonjour, jamais eu de parc ici ,j'ai toujours laissé le bébé au sol (motricité libre) c'est plus sécurisant, même les changes je les change au sol,si il y a urgence je peux intervenir rapidement. Après je peux comprendre celles qui les utilisent faut voir la structure de la maison si la collègue travaille sur deux niveaux ect... perso j'ai toujours eu vue sur les enfants.

les parcs sont mal vu par certains parents, peur que certaines abusent donc faut savoir rassurer le parent


----------



## patchoune (5 Janvier 2023)

dit par dilara : Chez moi par exemple (Lyon) les parcs sont déconseillés, voir même interdit par certaines puer, car,* il est vrai qu'il y a des assistantes maternelle qui font mal leur travail, et laissent les enfants dans le parc toute la journée, comme ça elles sont tranquille.
avez vous vu cela de vos yeux *: non je ne pense pas alors ne pas faire courir des vieilles idées qu'on entend de partout qui sont fausses, vous rabaissez notre métier.
moi j'ai un parc en bois à 3 hauteurs, très pratique. pour des bébés sur un tapis de découverte, cela évite que des plus grands leur fasse mal lorsque je ne m'en sers pas je range les jouets dedans.et puis c'est à ma hauteur cela évite de se casser le dos. j'ai les chambres à l'étage et je ne vais pas monter le bébé en haut pour le temps d'un change.
je vous le conseille et les puéricultrices n'ont surement pas le droit de dire que c'est interdit, comme un chat ou chien, ou cuisiner, ou repasser pendant les siestes. faut arrêter de prendre les conseils pour des interdits


----------



## Perlimpimpine (5 Janvier 2023)

patchoune a dit: 


> dit par dilara : Chez moi par exemple (Lyon) les parcs sont déconseillés, voir même interdit par certaines puer, car,* il est vrai qu'il y a des assistantes maternelle qui font mal leur travail, et laissent les enfants dans le parc toute la journée, comme ça elles sont tranquille.
> avez vous vu cela de vos yeux *: non je ne pense pas alors ne pas faire courir des vieilles idées qu'on entend de partout qui sont fausses, vous rabaissez notre métier.
> moi j'ai un parc en bois à 3 hauteurs, très pratique. pour des bébés sur un tapis de découverte, cela évite que des plus grands leur fasse mal lorsque je ne m'en sers pas je range les jouets dedans.et puis c'est à ma hauteur cela évite de se casser le dos. j'ai les chambres à l'étage et je ne vais pas monter le bébé en haut pour le temps d'un change.
> je vous le conseille et les puéricultrices n'ont surement pas le droit de dire que c'est interdit, comme un chat ou chien, ou cuisiner, ou repasser pendant les siestes. faut arrêter de prendre les conseils pour des interdits



Malheureusement, ce genre de préjugés et de ragots a la vie dure! En aucun cas, je n'imagine laisser un bébé non stop dans un parc ou un lit.
C'est comme les assmat (ah ces grandes faignasses!) qui sont plus occupées à regarder la tv ou appeler leurs copines, affalées sur leur canapé ! Et il y en a d'autres des préjugés comme ça..😔 vrais ou non, ce que font les collègues, en bien ou mal, je m'en moque. J'ai déjà ma famille et mes petits loups à m'occuper, le reste, pffffffft....

Mais comme dit plus haut, le lit étant pour dormir, un parc, d'autant plus qu'il sera installé dans ma salle (j'ai une grande chambre exprès pour les petits loups qui fait salle de jeux, de change et dortoir), me permettra d'y installer ce bébé durant certains moments. Notamment lorsque je suis occupée avec la plus grande etc... c'est un peu mieux qu'il puisse gigoter à sa guise dans un parc, plus sécurisé qu'à même le sol avec des enfants plus grands, qui eux, sont plus vifs! 
Je vais donc investir dedans dès ce week-end.
Merci à toutes pour vos msg😀


----------



## kikine (6 Janvier 2023)

Dilara a dit: 


> C'est drôle, car en fonction des régions, les avis changent dans les PMI.
> Chez moi par exemple (Lyon) les parcs sont déconseillés, voir même interdit par certaines puer, car, il est vrai qu'il y a des assistantes maternelle qui font mal leur travail, et laissent les enfants dans le parc toute la journée, comme ça elles sont tranquille.
> Perlimpimpine, si cet investissement c'est uniquement pour les moments de change de couches, mis à la sieste ...* tu peux toujours attacher le bébé dans le transat pendant ces quelques minutes. C'est ce que je fais, et la puer est d'accord avec ce fonctionnement.*


1- et moi j'ai vu de mes yeux un transat qui bien failli se retourner avec le bébé attaché dedans donc franchement un parc est bien plus sécurisant
2- un transat le bébé ne peux pas bouger, dans un parc si
3- les puers n'ont pas le droit d'interdire le parc qu'elle me montre le texte de loi qui l'interdit

si les am se laissent faire et disent amen a toutes leur demandes *abusives* ça sera de pire en pire


----------



## booboo (6 Janvier 2023)

Un enfant dans un transat ou une chaise haute, doit toujours être sous la surveillance d'un adulte.


----------



## kikine (6 Janvier 2023)

booboo a dit: 


> Un enfant dans un transat ou une chaise haute, doit toujours être sous la surveillance d'un adulte.


oui mais quand tu dois changer une couche....
voilà pourquoi la solution de Dilara est a proscrire quant à la puer qui valide..... sans commentaire...


----------



## Titine15 (6 Janvier 2023)

Tout est dit Kikine. Je suis bien d'accord avec toi


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Janvier 2023)

Et bien moi j'utilise les deux.
Pour des temps nécessaires de sécurisation de mes accueillis. Il m'arrive d'aller aux toilettes - et oui, je ne suis pas un robot 😉 -, de préparer un biberon, de dresser la table du déjeuner, coucher l'un d'entre eux  ...
Actuellement, j'accueille 4 enfants (dont un en adaptation) : 2 ans et demi, 13 mois, 10 mois et 9 mois. 
Si nécessaire sur certains temps je sécurise tout ce petit monde. Qui dans le parc (qui chez moi est un lit parapluie. En effet, il n'est utilisé que très ponctuellement), qui dans le transat. Je ne mets pas 3 enfants de ces âges ensemble dans le parc sans surveillance (et de toute façon, l'espace y est restreint). Donc sur de courtes périodes pendant lesquelles ma vigilance pourrait être mise en défaut ces outils sont bien utiles et pratiques. 
Je verbalise toujours : "catie va coucher x. Je reviens très vite", "catie doit aller au toilette, je t'installe dans le parc ou dans le transat quelques instants" ... 
Je me vois mal laisser tout ce petit monde vagabonder qui en marchant, qui en courant, qui en rampant, qui à 4 pattes lors de mes temps d'absence pour des besoins physiologiques ou liés à mon activité.


----------



## Titine15 (6 Janvier 2023)

Ben moi aussi Catie j'ai un transat meme 2 et un parc. En me lisant je me dis waouh j'en ai des trucs qui prennent de la place


----------



## booboo (6 Janvier 2023)

kikine a dit: 


> oui mais quand tu dois changer une couche....
> voilà pourquoi la solution de Dilara est a proscrire quant à la puer qui valide..... sans commentaire...


ah mais oui je valide, la puer ne valide pas du tout qu'on laisse un enfant sans surveillance dans une chaise haute ou  un transat.


----------

